# How can i use my CD in Safe mode in win98?



## Spykee.32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Im trying to use my CD in Safe mode, how can i do that in windows 98, i know there is a way but i cant just figure it out..Can u guys help me?

Spykee.32


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

One way is to copy the dos CD config.sys and autoexec.bat entries from the floppy into the ones on the C: drive.
Device=oakcdrom.sys etc from confi.sys
and
the MSCDEX one from the autoexec.bat
I can't remember the exact line format, but you can look it up as well as I can.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The CD-ROM still won't work in Safe Mode just in DOS and as far as I know there's no way to use the CD-ROM in Safe Mode in Windows 9X.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> The CD-ROM still won't work in Safe Mode just in DOS and as far as I know there's no way to use the CD-ROM in Safe Mode in Windows 9X.


 I'm sorry, that is not true. It most definitely will, as long as the drive itself is not faulty.


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

This is how microsoft says to do it:

cd-rom support in safe mode

Don


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Dammit I KNEW there was a command line switch. I Actually started to say so, but forgot what it was, so removed it.


----------



## Spykee.32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hopefully with this i can restore my win98 using the CD..Thanks for your help ill try what you guys have told me here..

Spykee.32


----------



## cbs604 (Sep 17, 2004)

In that case you don't need to get into safe mode at all. Just boot from your 98 startup disk (if you don't have one, then create one on another win98 machine) and choose "Start win98 with cd-rom support" Then go to the win98 folder on the cd and run setup.

Cheers,
Brodie


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If all you are trying to do is access the Win98 source files, then do as previously suggested (boot with a regular Win98 floppy).

But one additional step to avoid this problem in the future is to copy the source files to a directory your hard drive. Then you don't need to CD. You can do the install from that directory.


----------

